

The three phases of software development (after the Seattle stuff by Joel) - hhm
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2007/09/06.html

======
brlewis
He precedes his description with a nod to XP, but I still think calling these
three activities "phases" is the right terminology if you're doing iterative
development. The part about burdening the design phase with development
doesn't make sense either.

~~~
brlewis
Oops, meant to say is _not_ the right terminology.

------
henning
"I'm editing this in the e text editor, a Windows clone of TextMate, which is
coming along nicely but could still use some polish before I'm ready to switch
to it full time."

Oh snap, he's not using CityDesk anymore! Take that, Visual Basic 6!

------
ambiversive
"Can you imagine Safeco Field filled to the brim with software developers?"

So THAT's what that smell was! I guess MS doesn't feel like a target in the
War on Terror..

